
The empire on which the sun never sets - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_empire_on_which_the_sun_never_sets
======
larnmar
Article misses the important and interesting question of which
countries/empires it’s actually true of.

From a quick look at a map, I suspect it must still be true of Britain and
France, which maintain territories (albeit small) in the Indian and Pacific
oceans in addition to their homelands. It doesn’t seem to be true of the US,
though, which has a huge gap across the Atlantic and Eurasia from Puerto Rico
to Guam.

